# Sky TV



## datalgo55 (Dec 10, 2009)

We have just paid a lot of money for a satellite dish to be installed but now cannot use our Sky+ card (saying on screen viewing card not authorised - contact broadcaster for assistance) On advice of dish installer - I have phoned Sky back home 3 times re this and they say they've sorted it but I still don't have anything. The dish installer has done his job as far as he is concerned by installing the dish - and I'm worried to phone sky again in case I lose even the small channels I have - such as BBC 1 and 2!! can anyone tell me if they have used other methods to get Sky - I've heard people talking about web sites like storesatellite; cominsatinternational or skycards.eu???? or does anyone know of someone who knows what they are doing and could do something about getting my card to work!!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

datalgo55 said:


> We have just paid a lot of money for a satellite dish to be installed but now cannot use our Sky+ card (saying on screen viewing card not authorised - contact broadcaster for assistance) On advice of dish installer - I have phoned Sky back home 3 times re this and they say they've sorted it but I still don't have anything. The dish installer has done his job as far as he is concerned by installing the dish - and I'm worried to phone sky again in case I lose even the small channels I have - such as BBC 1 and 2!! can anyone tell me if they have used other methods to get Sky - I've heard people talking about web sites like storesatellite; cominsatinternational or skycards.eu???? or does anyone know of someone who knows what they are doing and could do something about getting my card to work!!!


If you have phoned sky and they are aware that you are using your card in Cyprus they will cut you off completely. You might find you will need to buy a new card over here.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Play safe

Contact a reputable company here


----------



## datalgo55 (Dec 10, 2009)

Veronica said:


> If you have phoned sky and they are aware that you are using your card in Cyprus they will cut you off completely. You might find you will need to buy a new card over here.


where can I buy such a card? Will travel anywhere!


----------



## datalgo55 (Dec 10, 2009)

philly said:


> Play safe
> 
> Contact a reputable company here


can you advise of a company anywhere - will travel!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

datalgo55 said:


> where can I buy such a card? Will travel anywhere!


Where do you live?


----------



## datalgo55 (Dec 10, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Where do you live?


half-way between Paphos and Limossal.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

datalgo55 said:


> half-way between Paphos and Limossal.


We recently got two new cards cards from a guy called Simon who we have used several times to sort out problems with our dish. 
His phone number is 99182461. He works in the Paphos area.


----------



## datalgo55 (Dec 10, 2009)

Veronica said:


> We recently got two new cards cards from a guy called Simon who we have used several times to sort out problems with our dish.
> His phone number is 99182461. He works in the Paphos area.


thank you - have had a reply also from two of the web companies I contacted - will see if they can help - if not will give Simon a call.


----------

